# Really Overweight!!!



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Was sent this pic over email......

Probably pulls a 31RQS on the weekend too!!!









What is hard to see is the 10 bags of concrete at 80 lbs each..










The car was actually driving until everything broke loose....you can see the exhaust still coming out.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya think he was 'compromising' the carrying capacity of the vehicle


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OUCH!!














"Another one bites the dust!!"








Darlene action


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

at least the tie-downs held


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

that is a REAL picture. It was taken in the IHOP parking lot in waldorf MD. I had 2 people on my shift telling that story that morning because they saw the car in the parking lot. The rest of the story goes.... The driver was from annapolis and came to waldorf's home depot just up the street, loaded it up and drove away....they have lumber yards much closer but he ends up in my county???True story.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> at least the tie-downs held
> [snapback]126451[/snapback]​


I pressume by "tie-downs" you mean that butcher's thread he's got wrapped around the load, under the car, back around, through the door, probably to the steering wheel, and then back up around again? Actually, it looks like even that gave out - look at the angles. Looks like he started this with the (outside) load square on the roof....imagine how low the entire car was....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> hurricaneplumber said:
> 
> 
> > at least the tie-downs held
> ...


Wolfie ............


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Do you think he could benefit from air bags....









I have seen this before and have neen assured that it is real. Yes real scary







to think someone would attempt this.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

He thought he could haul all that stuff since he just came from the RV dealer and was told he could tow anything on the lot with that thing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I love it! Never underestimate the stupidity of some people!









This reminds me of several years ago, when my brother worked in a sand and gravel plant. Some guy comes in with a Volkwagon Rabbit pickup (remember those? front wheel drive, Unit body... no frame). Anyway, he wants a full load of gravel in the back. The guy working the 'chute' tried to convince the driver that his 'truck' really was not made for this kind of load. The driver would hear nothing of it, and insisted it would be fine. So, they loaded him up...

... Broke the VW in half. Right behind the cab!

My brother said he never laughed so hard in his life!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I think I saw that dude heading up I-95 about a month ago with a couple king size matresses tied to the roof....of course, he had his left hand out the window "holding the matresses in place".









I'm just glad it broke in a parking lot!....not in front of DW and the kids on the highway!!!!!!!!!!

Sidewinder


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You know that sad thing is the guy wil probably sue Home Depot fro allowing him to load it up like that - and even sadder some judge or jury will award him compensation.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> You know that sad thing is the guy wil probably sue Home Depot fro allowing him to load it up like that - and even sadder some judge or jury will award him compensation.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]126546[/snapback]​


Just more proof there should be a law against stupidity! (and then allowing stupidity to breed!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The big question is Where were the weight police for that guy









Don


----------

